# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Spurs, 7:00 p.m. CST, CSN-Chicago



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Go Bulls!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus 

12 pts, 7 rebs, 3 blks, 3 stls in 25 min


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Just a note that most of you already know, Luol Deng will not be with the team today as he is in the UK applying for his UK Citizenship. Good luck Luol.


BTW, only 12 days until the real games begin!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

UMfan83 said:


> Just a note that most of you already know, Luol Deng will not be with the team today as he is in the UK applying for his UK Citizenship. Good luck Luol.
> 
> 
> BTW, only 12 days until the real games begin!


Luol is on his way home: http://www.nba.com/news/deng_061018.html


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Just a note that most of you already know, Luol Deng will not be with the team today as he is in the UK applying for his UK Citizenship. Good luck Luol.


More practice time for TT. Might get his first look at SF minutes. I know not all is said and done right now, but I am surprised how quickly the rotation is shaping up. I see it like this right now

You have to top 6 (Brown, Nocioni, Deng, Wallace, Kirk and Gordon) playing as many fully effective minutes as possible. As impressive as Khryapa has been, I think it's only a matter of a couple weeks before TT is the 2nd foward of the bench, TT and Khryapa will eat up most of whatever front court minutes are left from the top 6, and when size becomes an issue in comes Allen, who should get some rotation minutes likely as a 11th man. The biggest issue yet to be determined is how the minutes between Du and Sef are handed out. I think everyone (me and you, your momma and your cousin too) is rooting and thinking Sef will get more minutes because he is the ideal compliment to Kirk and BG, but Duhon will not make it easy for him. I think Skiles is going to see just how badly we need a Sweetney's post presence by letting the guys ahead of him play it out(I know he's injured now), he's not likely a Bull next year, if at all possible I think Skiles leaves him out of the rotation and he'll get spotty minutes every 3 or 4 games. Griffin is the garbage man, he can fill any role to a lesser degree, if there's any injury he'll likely jump in the back of the rotation, if not probably like Sweetney gets spotty minutes every couple games. 

Skiles has been playing the starters about 20-24 MPG. SA played all of their starters for 19 minutes in their first game. I expect about the same again. TT played the most minutes last game, hopefully thats the case again. I can't wait to see Jared Reiner!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*@*









*Time:* 7:00 pm CT

*Records:* Bulls 3-0, Spurs 0-1

*Spurs' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
__Bowen___Duncan____Oberto_____Ginobili____Parker___

*Bulls' probable starters*







*F*







*F*







*C*







*G*







*G*
_Nocioni____Brown____Wallace____Gordon_____Hinrich__


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Is Noc & Deng out!?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

The ROY said:


> Is Noc & Deng out!?


Noc is playing, Deng is in the UK getting his British citizenship.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

LegoHat said:


> Noc is playing, Deng is in the UK getting his British citizenship.


Ah thanks, then Noc will probably start.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think I'll actually be watching this game tonight. Get an early look at this team you guys keep talking about.


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Nice pass by Wallace!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon for threeeeeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon is lighting it up.

4-5fg for 9 points in 3 mins of play!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

You know PJ is going to contribute alot more than people think or realize. His old yes, but his a veteran savvy type of player. He may not be able to do things that younger players do, but he knows the basics and the fundermentals to override the youngsters pure physical skills. he is going to be a major contributer for the bulls this year, and play a major role if we're going to go deep into the playoffs.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

That was a very FUN 6 and 1/2 minutes of play.

Shows that even with a few errors, the Bulls starting 5 will be alot better this year.

It's also nice to know that although Ben isn't a scoring C, he can CREATE for himself from time to time.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

as dore says ringing it up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Is there any audio available for this game?
EDIT: Got the spurs feed


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what the hell is going on with the refs when they play spurs?they are getting blind
'?no fouls?no 3 second violation?


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

I've heard of a reputation call but jeez! Could that travel have been more obvious?!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Is there any audio available for this game?
> EDIT: Got the spurs feed


yeahi go to www.nba.com audio league passs is free for preseason,but only spurs feed


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus in as the SG!

hinrich misses, Tyrus goes in there to clean it up but gets fouled...

I love the kid, but DAMN he's skinny


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Tyrus in at 2 guard!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

ROY remember how we were talking about whether TT had small hands... 

missed dunk.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> ROY remember how we were talking about whether TT had small hands...
> 
> missed dunk.


He didn't miss it...he got partially blocked...

then the second time when he tried to go at duncan...he got blocked again....that looked pretty bad also lol


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> He didn't miss it...he got partially blocked...
> 
> then the second time when he tried to go at duncan...he got blocked again....that looked pretty bad also lol


well regardless, if he had D.Howard, Amare or hell even Shaq type of hands that would have gone down!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Thabo WITH AUTHORITY!

:biggrin:


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> well regardless, if he had D.Howard, Amare or hell even Shaq type of hands that would have gone down!


Very true...

As much as I'd love for him to be Amare-lite, that's not his game....

Is it just me, but even though the 2nd line isn't scoring, they're pretty damn energetic and fun to watch. I can already see how we'll be alot better.

Plus when we're more comfortable, they can play Tyrus at SG & Thabo at PG. Geez, the versitility is endless. He did very well guarding Manu (Tyrus) but caused alot more havoc when they moved him to SF.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm really like our passing. Always great to have smart passers.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

How can we not LOVE this new team?!

Hell even malik's lookin great out there, glad we didn't get rid of him.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

we're a team full of energy! i can't wait for the season to start. we're going to wreak havoc.

i can see skiles pulling players quick smart, with the depth of our team. our team is going to go full blast all the time.

we're the phoneix of defensive energy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TT looks pretty uncoordinated when he puts the ball on the floor. Needs to work on his ballhandling.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> TT looks pretty uncoordinated when he puts the ball on the floor. Needs to work on his ballhandling.


i hope that means he stays relatively in the post.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't know about you guys, but I'm watching a significantly improved Bulls team. They are easily outperforming the Spurs in San Antonio. And it's not like Duncan, Ginobili, Parker, Finley, et al aren't trying.

Damn you Robert Will Smith Horry.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

get Gordon back in there!! i want to see him splash a few more shots..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> I don't know about you guys, but I'm watching a significantly improved Bulls team. They are easily outperforming the Spurs in San Antonio. And it's not like Duncan, Ginobili, Parker, Finley, et al aren't trying.
> 
> Damn you Robert Will Smith Horry.


when will that guy ever stop?? i mean robert horry. he just seems to have been in the league forever.. he just doesn't seem to ever stop. but then again, if you only ever shot threes, your going to save your legs. but his a momentuem killer for the opposition with his random threes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> I'm really like our passing. Always great to have smart passers.


Smart players


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

"you gotta slam-dunk that baby"

--johnny red


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Look like we've expanded our offensive play book. It's so good to see something other than pick n roll and dribble hand off every trip down the floor.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

kirkisgod said:


> "you gotta slam-dunk that baby"
> 
> --johnny red


no matter how lacks johnny seems at times, and a tad slow. i love johnnys commentary!! his so mellow..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Jackie Butler lost a TON of weight, wow...doesn't even look the same


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

i know its the preseason, and skiles is giving everyone a go and trying different sets and line ups. but i wish even though it was preseason he let Gordon go and kept him shooting, atleast untill he missed some more shots.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

prediction :

Viktor Khyrapa will have ONE 5pt, 5reb, 5ast, 5stl game this season

That kid is a KEEEEEEEPR


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*CHI*-51
*SA*-43
HALFTIME

Halftime Leaders:









*PTS*- 13







*REB*- 5







*AST*- 3
























*PTS*- 11







*REB*- 5







*AST*- 3


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> prediction :
> 
> Viktor Khyrapa will have ONE 5pt, 5reb, 5ast, 5stl game this season
> 
> That kid is a KEEEEEEEPR


you know with all these players we got, we're going to have the pay them sooner or later. sometimes i wish we just had a set solid starting line up and a bunch or role players. but then again, this is what our team is about, deepth and talent all throughout our roster. but whenever we discover bit players who actually have skill and talent, i feel its counting the days untill we lose that particular players or lose one of our core players. 

its hard when your a true bulls fan!!! kills your brain cells..


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

How does PJ Brown look? Also Thabo Sefolosha?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

PJ looks good. He's active, smart, gets involved in every play on both ends of the court. Thabo's shot is still off, but he did have a great dunk on the break. I think the staff brings him along slowly. He needs more leg strength to get lift on his shot.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

im glad Gordon is hitting his free throws again like he did in his first season. i wonder why he dipped so much last year... almost 10%.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Well Gordon did say he was working on getting to the line more this year and converting. AKA wade.
Gordon is going to rip it up this year!
Our team is looking VERY good i think.
Just the rotation i feel comfortable with , our depth is great instead of having just one person of the bench that can give us energy we have 3 or 4


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

i like how we've adjusted to spurs grind it out slow paced game, and they are still holding there own. or team is so damn versatile...

(breathe, its only preseason)


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

It may only be pre season but i wouldnt be worried to much!
We did good this year and we havent lost anything but tyson and ha thats funny we have Wallace who does wat tyson did and better but the addition of Brown was the key one, he is a vet and will do the job every single night. He is a smart seasoned player!
I luv our team signs are good


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Bulls are moving the ball very well... and Kirk and Ben are draining thier shots.

Looking good.

BTW, the organization is behind Chris Duhon. Just saw him interviewed on a Bulls advertisement. He's on a ticket as well. Unless Thabo outplays him, I think Chris will be getting more minutes. Thabo won’t be given anything.

Great D. Great rebounding. These guys look GOOD.

YAHOO!!!! Gonna be a good season!!!

(of course, i just read that knicks thread, so i'm not sure if preseason is meaningful or not  )


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

lol well pre season isnt everything thats for sure but it sure gives u an idea how your team is prepared for when it counts.
It gives you a chance to look at the depth you have and your weaknesses to try get out of the system before the real season starts.
Bulls have all the good signs, team basketball is there with good ball movement, they are getting a VERy good contribution from the bench, and they are getting used to winning, they are playing four quarters of good ball!
= Good signs of things to come


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

whoever says ben wallce is washed up, and we shouldn't have paid him the cash since his already 32. his going to give us atleast 3 more very productive years, and most probably even 4. his like rodman in a sense, he keeps his body in top condition, and his a relentless worker and rodman was productive way into his 30's i expect the same from wallce barring any injuries.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I never doubted for one second the addition of wallace, i was ALL for it!
I love him and what he is going to bring to our team.
The only thing that really needs work is his FT shooting, its not a worry to skiles atm but it will be soon enough, wallace really does need to work on it for the good for his team, cause teams will exploit it when it counts


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Marrrrrrrrrty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

OziBull said:


> I never doubted for one second the addition of wallace, i was ALL for it!
> I love him and what he is going to bring to our team.
> The only thing that really needs work is his FT shooting, its not a worry to skiles atm but it will be soon enough, wallace really does need to work on it for the good for his team, cause teams will exploit it when it counts


well lets just hope we blow out teams like todays game every single game, and it won't matter.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

TT blocks it, then comes down the floor and flying dunk..............

Offensively, he is very challenged when dribbling. But excitement wise, guy excels


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

Da-yum!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

IF ONLY, he would of did that with 1 hand, he'd be on sportscenter


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OK, inconsequential, but I like how Marty is moving. He is setting a few picks, I think he's a keeper. I agree about getting him some confidence and playing time in the NBDL.

I look forward to seeing more of this team. depth is there. heart is there. let's see if BB IQ is there


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

That block and dunk sequence sold me on Tyrus.

Preseason or not.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

LOL what is this stuff im hearing what if he could do that with 1 hand? lol?
He can dunk with 1 hand ive seen it before in his college days, jeez lol he can jump out of the building! His athleticism is unbelievable! Anyone know if there will be highlights for this game?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> IF ONLY, he would of did that with 1 hand, he'd be on sportscenter


no comment...

im seeing bad preminisions.. if only he could dunk with one hand, if only.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

he can. didnt u see his profile video on yahoo.com? he had like 3 one handed dunks in that video. 2 on putbacks and 1 on a fastbreak.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

kulaz3000 said:


>


the last one looks jordanesque


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Geez, Tyrus knocked it away for the steal

gets assisted for another dunk by Thabo

Tyrus creates ALOT of opprotunities for himself lol

Defensively, he's a monster


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

OziBull said:


> LOL what is this stuff im hearing what if he could do that with 1 hand? lol?
> He can dunk with 1 hand ive seen it before in his college days, jeez lol he can jump out of the building! His athleticism is unbelievable! Anyone know if there will be highlights for this game?


noone is doubting he can't dunk with one hand, most players who can dunk with one hand. but not all players have strong has, where they have a strong enough grip on the ball they can still absorb the impact and still throw it down. 

the perfect example is tyson chandler, he had many dunk opportunities but beacuse he had weak hands he'd always need that extra time to hold it with two hands before trying to go out for a dunk and in that short split second a defender can cover him. whilst if you have strong hands you can go straight up and just throw it down in one motion like curry has.

Roy and i are just speculating whether he has strong hands or not, we're not denying he can dunk with one hand or questioning his athletic ability, but whether he can throw it down strong in traffic or absort contact, or even throw it down with one hand in the paint instead having to use that extra time to go up with it with two hands.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Somebody wanted a 1 handed dunk?


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

smARTmouf said:


> That block and dunk sequence sold me on Tyrus.
> 
> Preseason or not.


All I can say is THANK YOU EDDY CURRY! :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana: :banana:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Marty!!!!!!!!!!


He's my favorite 15 roster spot guy in the league.

Thabo and Tyrus looking very good.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Xantos said:


> All I can say is THANK YOU EDDY CURRY! :clap: :clap: :clap: :banana: :banana:


No THANKYOU JOHN PAXSON, dead set GM of the year lol


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> he can. didnt u see his profile video on yahoo.com? he had like 3 one handed dunks in that video. 2 on putbacks and 1 on a fastbreak.


my point exactly. fast break, and put backs is one thing, going up strong against opposition and still being able to absorb the contact and throw down with one hand is another..

hell, even steve "no longer" franchise can put back dunk with one hand. iverson, t.ford.... but they wouldn't have a chane to dunk with one hand whilst absorbing a big mans contact like howard, shaq, amare or even a player like carter, or tmac, they have really strong big hands..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus Thomas = future beast

wow....


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

this has definitly got to lift thabo's and TTs confidence a big boost. to play well even in preseason against the spurs should do wonders for them going into the season..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

team rebounds: chi-46 sa-29
Turnovers: chi-13 sa-24

good signs..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus, finally with the 1-hander....


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

One thing I will say is, Keep Marty...that kid should be pretty good soon..even when he's not scoring, he's pretty active defensively and TRIES to deflect the ball as much as possible...plus the fact that he has range?! Teach him and keep him...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Luuuuukkkkkeeeeeeee...


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Please someone tell me they are taping this game! :gopray:

I'd love to see this blowout on video, unless NBA.com shows the highlights. Sometimes they don't, so that's why it would be great if someone had the highlights taped.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

someone on realgm is recording it and its gonna put it onto a torrent


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Spurs are going to remember this thrashing, and are going to whallop us in the regular season when they play us..

I can't wait for the season to start, so close yet so far...


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

omg we have 2 7 footers ont he court at the same time!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> someone on realgm is recording it and its gonna put it onto a torrent


brilliant. i can't wait to watch it again..


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

the-asdf-man said:


> someone on realgm is recording it and its gonna put it onto a torrent


Great. Thanks for the info.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> Spurs are going to remember this thrashing, and are going to whallop us in the regular season when they play us..
> 
> I can't wait for the season to start, so close yet so far...


Spurs never 'kill' us anymore...we always seem to play our best vs them for some reason


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Tyrus

11 pts, 7 rebs, 3 stls, 2 asts & 1 blk in 22 Min

Thabo 

10 pts, 5 rebs, 2 asts in 24 min


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The ROY said:


> Spurs never 'kill' us anymore...we always seem to play our best vs them for some reason


well they are going to try anyhow... just saying they'd definitly use this game as motivation.

regardless i still remember the game two years back against the spurs on their court, when they came back from 20pts down or something along those lines and almost got the game tied.. and pop was giving praise to our team..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the boxscore.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2006101924


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

After looking at the stats, looks like the Bulls 2nd line could have maybe played the Spurs' starters and MAYBE even won a close game. Who knows? 

But, great game for us. Looks like things are going great for the rooks so far, and even the scrubs are getting tons of playing time, although it is preseason.

GO BULLS!!!!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

kulaz3000 said:


> well they are going to try anyhow... just saying they'd definitly use this game as motivation.
> 
> regardless i still remember the game two years back against the spurs on their court, when they came back from 20pts down or something along those lines and almost got the game tied.. and pop was giving praise to our team..


Yeah, I remember that game, Skiles was still pissed, he didn't care about praise lol

As far as THIS game goes? They're not gonna care, it's the preseason, I'm sure they're thinking about Dallas more than anything. 

BTW spurs reserves besides Finley, Horry & Barry were horrid today...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

WTF! Did the Spurs just set the preseason record for least points in a half with 24 pts?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Holy ****... tyrus was a force there in the 4th.

Monster blocks, dunks, nice transition bounce passes, steals... all cool and calm too. He even had a FREAKISH goaltend.

I'm so happy that Paxson swung for the fences... looks like he hit a homer.

FREAKISH !!!!!


----------



## Bullsky (Jun 11, 2006)

*CHI*-99
*SA*-67
FINAL

Game Leaders:









*PTS*- 19







*REB*- 10







*AST*- 5

















*PTS*- 11







*REB*- 9







*AST*- 3


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

i think spurs tied with us for like worst point totals.

In that game where we only scored 49 pts against Miami, i remember they said the bulls' 8 points in the first quarter was a record low in a quarter. and we also had 24 pts in the first half.

just like hte spurs, except they did it int he 2nd half


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Thabo impressed in this game. His ball handling skills and the speed to go w/ it finally looked PG-like. His court vision is probably the best on this team as it is. Even made 4 straight jumpers at one point in this game despite barely touching rim the previous 3 games. Abt time he began playing w/ some confidence!

Viktor continued his solid all round play. Why didn't he see some time in the 2nd half though? 

TT's gonna have the UC crowd on their feet quite a lot this season w/ his athleticism alone. But kid needs to calm down and work on his coordination. He looks kinda awkward. 

Defense was nothing short of awesome from tip-off till final buzzer. Amazing.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

i will tell you who was quiet today... NOC.

his probably thinking "yeah yeah, you wait untill the real season starts, you young boys will be BENCHED!"

but he was relatively quiet, and low key, and thats usually hard for NOC.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

the photo of big ben grabbing the board is pure essence of what big ben is about..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

It's funny how badly Tyrus played in the first half then completely turned it around when he got back in the game in the 2nd half.....

He went from looking like a garbage rookie to looking like the FUTURE of the chicago bulls in a matter of minutes

It's also funny how used to Ben Wallace we ALREADY are.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

the-asdf-man said:


> i think spurs tied with us for like worst point totals.
> 
> In that game where we only scored 49 pts against Miami, i remember they said the bulls' 8 points in the first quarter was a record low in a quarter. and we also had 24 pts in the first half.
> 
> just like hte spurs, except they did it int he 2nd half


We had 23 pts and 26 points in that Miami Heat game. I remember that the Heat also had 23 pts in a half in the playoffs (I think the same year maybe), but I think the lowest points in a half is lower than that. But the Spurs 24 pts could be the record for preseason in the shotclock era.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> We had 23 pts and 26 points in that Miami Heat game. I remember that the Heat also had 23 pts in a half in the playoffs (I think the same year maybe), but I think the lowest points in a half is lower than that. But the Spurs 24 pts could be the record for preseason in the shotclock era.


who really cares about records set in the preseason...

just enjoy the show, and the youngsters in action.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL 8 points in a quarter is NOTHING. Look at the bucks tonite

4 points in the 3rd quarter total against the mavs


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

TT kind of struggled in the first half against SA's rotation players. He made a few mistakes just trying to do to much, that being said his mistakes are pretty incredible including trying to jump over Duncan off of a spin move. You can tell every single time down the floor he really wants to make a play. Against SA's 2nd and third unit he was nearly mistake free and made a bunch of plays on the defensive end. If you missed the game he should have one or two dunks on ESPN tonight. He might just be able to get higher than anyone else in the league, anyone comparable probably doesn't get off the ground as fast, he's special. Ballhandling might need some work as mentioned earlier, he's already above average for a 4, but the way he runs the floor it would really help his game improve there.

Sefolosha's shot was just starting to worry me before he hit 4 midrangers in a row. The way he stretched out for that dunk gave a Pippen flashbacks. Really looks like a PG with the ball, I was skeptical as I am with all 6'6"+ guys playing point, but he looked solid with the ball in his hands.

Khryapa is just playing way too good. He is really starting to make me worry Deng or Chapu are going to have to be moved like this season. Chapu, TT, and Yapa(he needs a nickname) all coming off the bench, someone is going to get some undeserved shaft. 

PJ, Wallace, and the returnees were crispy as hell tonight, not much more to say about them, Skiles was smiling everytime the camera went to him in the fourth quarter.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are quietly 4-0. Defense looks very nice! Gordon found the bucket tonight, finally.


----------



## BIG and little Ben (Jul 4, 2006)

Great Game :clap: . i liked how Gordon was hitting his shots in the first quarter and in the second kirk started to hit his. If one of these guys want to take over a quarter, they can. Now other teams can't focus on Gordon or Kirk or even Thabo. Unselfish Balance


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

BIG and little Ben said:


> Great Game :clap: . i liked how Gordon was hitting his shots in the first quarter and in the second kirk started to hit his. If one of these guys want to take over a quarter, they can. Now other teams can't focus on Gordon or Kirk or even Thabo. Unselfish Balance


Yup, we have so many weapons. Wallace, Brown, Khryapa are all going to be steady eddy's on offense. But between Kirk Hinrich, Ben Gordon, Thabo Sefolosha, Luol Deng, Andres Nocioni, and Tyrus Thomas, I have a feeling somethings going to start getting cooked up on offense, I'm not concerned about the offensive end at all.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

And the award for best facial expression of the night goes to.. . . .


Dirk Nowitzki!!!! :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Dirk getting his MJ on :biggrin:


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't wait to see highlights. I'd love it if we can get some Tyrus highlights. I keep hearing good things about him so far this preseason. Maybe some Victor ones too.


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

guy from realgm:




> Sorry guys, I tried streaming but it didn't work, It was asking me for a URL, well I don't know what the hell is that.
> 
> Anyway, I got the whole game, I am going to convert it to DivX and then make the torrent file and make it available to you by tonight or tomorrow for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

OziBull said:


> No THANKYOU JOHN PAXSON, dead set GM of the year lol


Right, But it's Eddy that WANTED to leave....Pax wanted to sign Eddy. If Eddy didn't want out
chances are he would have still been with the Bulls...I thank Eddy, and give Pax the credit for making the deals and drafting Tyrus and Thabo....Just don't think we would have these guys if Eddy didn't want out.

Bottom line, is I'm excited...can't wait for things to get started. :cheers: 
Hope all stays healthy!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Man, its only pre-season, but if PJ Brown can maintain the juice he's had in preseason, he'll be a valuable piece in the short term at least. Good rebounding, solid positional D, knocks down the midrange J, plays smart and is in the right place at the right time, and knows how to play big.

I still don't like the long term implications of the trade, but in the short term he could be valuable. Hopefully Skiles doesn't overplay him in the regular season and burn him out.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

Babble-On said:


> Man, its only pre-season, but if PJ Brown can maintain the juice he's had in preseason, he'll be a valuable piece in the short term at least. Good rebounding, solid positional D, knocks down the midrange J, plays smart and is in the right place at the right time, and knows how to play big.
> 
> I still don't like the long term implications of the trade, but in the short term he could be valuable. Hopefully Skiles doesn't overplay him in the regular season and burn him out.


PJ was just being PJ. He's been the same player forever, just the slightest bit slower every year that passes. I wouldn't worry about Skiles burning him out with the bench we have.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Babble-On said:


> Man, its only pre-season, but if PJ Brown can maintain the juice he's had in preseason, he'll be a valuable piece in the short term at least. Good rebounding, solid positional D, knocks down the midrange J, plays smart and is in the right place at the right time, and knows how to play big.
> 
> I still don't like the long term implications of the trade, but in the short term he could be valuable. Hopefully Skiles doesn't overplay him in the regular season and burn him out.


What's not to like about the long term implications? He'll give us 10, 7 and a block all season plus tough defense and leadership, then when his contract is up, we can bring him back for the vet minimum if he'd like to stay.

I'm absolutely loving the trade right now. Especially since Tyson has averaged a foul every two minutes in the preseason.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> What's not to like about the long term implications?


I'd prefer Tyson a couple years down the road to a retired PJ. The reality is PJ isn't gonna be able to keep it up forever, and even if Tyson remains so foul prone that he can't play starter's minutes, he should still be a valuable reserve for years to come, if still an overpriced one. PJ is a short term solution at best, and when unless his expiring contract is used in a trade, acquiring him isn't going to provide us with a long term acquisition that replaces or exceeds what Tyson brings to the table.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Babble-On said:


> I'd prefer Tyson a couple years down the road to a retired PJ. The reality is PJ isn't gonna be able to keep it up forever, and even if Tyson remains so foul prone that he can't play starter's minutes, he should still be a valuable reserve for years to come, if still an overpriced one. PJ is a short term solution at best, and when unless his expiring contract is used in a trade, acquiring him isn't going to provide us with a long term acquisition that replaces or exceeds what Tyson brings to the table.


Tyson was moved for a few reasons but for as money GOOD things as he did? He also did as many bad things on the court. He wasn't worth the money he was paid and he already reached his ceiling. On top of that, he simply wasn't needed anymore.

When P.J is training our future C & Tyrus from the bench next season, you'll forgot all about Tyson.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

the-asdf-man said:


> guy from realgm:


 Which thread was that in? I can't find it.


----------



## BIG and little Ben (Jul 4, 2006)

PowerWoofer said:


> And the award for best facial expression of the night goes to.. . . .
> 
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki!!!! :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


Dirk made the dunk right? it'd b sad if it was blocked away


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

It was either Tyson or someone else longterm, might as well be Tyson, after all look at who took over his role.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

The ROY said:


> Tyson was moved for a few reasons but for as money GOOD things as he did? He also did as many bad things on the court. He wasn't worth the money he was paid and he already reached his ceiling. On top of that, he simply wasn't needed anymore.
> 
> When P.J is training our future C & Tyrus from the bench next season, you'll forgot all about Tyson.



I can't seem to forget Tyson. When Matt Bonner got called for an offensive foul for moving while setting a screen I thought, 'Hey! He just pulled a Tyson.'


----------



## the-asdf-man (Jun 29, 2006)

garnett said:


> Which thread was that in? I can't find it.


the TVU player thread


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Babble-On said:


> I'd prefer Tyson a couple years down the road to a retired PJ. The reality is PJ isn't gonna be able to keep it up forever, and even if Tyson remains so foul prone that he can't play starter's minutes, he should still be a valuable reserve for years to come, if still an overpriced one. PJ is a short term solution at best, and when unless his expiring contract is used in a trade, acquiring him isn't going to provide us with a long term acquisition that replaces or exceeds what Tyson brings to the table.


Well, that's the thing. Once PJ retires, his money will be used for someone else. So we can't compare having Tyson be a $60 million reserve in 2010 to PJ being retired - it's Tyson being a $60 million reserve vs. still having a Nocioni or a Gordon or somebody else in a Bulls uniform. People express concerns about being able to fit "the core's" extensions under the cap - Tyson was one of those. His absence isn't just compensated by PJ, it's compensated by better roster balance and the ability to do other things later. We have more room now, for better players.

TT rejection and dunk is #4 on ESPN top 10 plays tonight (two handed).


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

All these worries about loosing (?) Chandler confuses me... look at the Hawks! They are loaded with talent, but it doesn't take them anywhere. You need guys like Griffin, PJ and Big Ben to take the next step. There is a reason Cavs signed David Wesley and held on to Eric Snow, it's not like they are gonna play Wesley, or couldn't find a more talented PG than Snow.

Im thrilled about this Bulls team, as it isn't just yet another talented preseason rumble. It's a veteran team with lots of upside, hustle and talent. It might still be one big time scorer away from a championship, but we'll see.

PJ brings all the things earthlings like us don't really see... Tyrus all the fancy bling blang that we love. But its the PJ not the TT that will push Bulls to the next level.

EDIT: Forgot one major point, PJ will be a major help for the growth of TT and the other young guns.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Holy ****... tyrus was a force there in the 4th.
> 
> Monster blocks, dunks, nice transition bounce passes, steals... all cool and calm too. He even had a FREAKISH goaltend.
> 
> ...


This is the most excitement I've seen out of a K4E post in years. Time to change your avatar? :biggrin:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

If anyone finds any video highlights from last night, please let me know. It sounds like I chose the wrong preseason game to miss.


----------



## josephnba (Aug 2, 2005)

Next brilliant game for Chicago!!! 
Gordon at last with good FT%, BigBen with double figures in rebs. 


It's only 11 days!!! Miami Heat here we go!!! Shaq&Wade be aware
I love this game!!!


Let's go Bulls :cheers:


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Philomath said:


> Well, that's the thing. Once PJ retires, his money will be used for someone else. So we can't compare having Tyson be a $60 million reserve in 2010 to PJ being retired - it's Tyson being a $60 million reserve vs. still having a Nocioni or a Gordon or somebody else in a Bulls uniform. People express concerns about being able to fit "the core's" extensions under the cap - Tyson was one of those. His absence isn't just compensated by PJ, it's compensated by better roster balance and the ability to do other things later. We have more room now, for better players.


I never was down with the line of thinking that it "allows" the team to resign the core, because then you're asking me to be happy that we saved million-and-billionaire owners money as opposed to putting the best possible squad out there. The reality is they would have been "able" to sign everybody and still make profits without the salary dump.

As for PJ's expiring contract going toward another new player, time will tell, but I have my doubts. I don't know that 1)there'll be any cap space when you take into account resignings this summer and 2)I don't see that extra expense as being something that fits the budget the Bulls are operating under. Maybe they'll be able to go MLE, but I think its rare that you'll get a big as good or better than Tyson in that price range.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> I never was down with the line of thinking that it "allows" the team to resign the core, because then you're asking me to be happy that we saved million-and-billionaire owners money as opposed to putting the best possible squad out there. The reality is they would have been "able" to sign everybody and still make profits without the salary dump.


trading chandler and all his inconsistencies was part of putting the best possible squad out there.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Babble-On said:


> I never was down with the line of thinking that it "allows" the team to resign the core, because then you're asking me to be happy that we saved million-and-billionaire owners money as opposed to putting the best possible squad out there. The reality is they would have been "able" to sign everybody and still make profits without the salary dump.
> 
> As for PJ's expiring contract going toward another new player, time will tell, but I have my doubts. I don't know that 1)there'll be any cap space when you take into account resignings this summer and 2)I don't see that extra expense as being something that fits the budget the Bulls are operating under. Maybe they'll be able to go MLE, but I think its rare that you'll get a big as good or better than Tyson in that price range.


Huh?!

Was Tyson that GOOD of a player to you?!

Yeah, I appreciated some of the game winning blocks he's given the team or even some of his very good man-to-man defense but he's a very limited basketball player who hasn't seemed to LEARN from his mistakes since he's entered the league. On top of that, he'll NEVER play to the level of the contract he was signed to because he can't handle that pressure. Now he's sooooo happy to have a fresh start and prove everyone (Chicago) wrong about him, sure, go ahead Tyson. But don't be mad @ Chicago, you did that to YOURSELF buddy.

1pt, & 5rebs is NOT acceptable what-so-ever for a 60 MILLION DOLLAR player in the postseason.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> Huh?!
> 
> Was Tyson that GOOD of a player to you?!
> 
> ...



I'm not sure what GOOD is, but I do think that despite his very pronounced weaknesses, he brings value to a team. Sure he's overpaid, like a ton of other guys in the league, but I think if he is in a situation where he is part of a three man rotation at the 4&5, like he was in 04-05, he'll be one of the best in the league in that role. Yeah, he isn't gonna cut if he's in a situation like last year, where his frontcourt mates are crap and he has to hold it down solo. And yeah, he isn't gonna fare well in a situation where he has to guard Shaq, like last year in the playoffs. 

Even having a terrible year, he still averaged 9 boards and 1.3 blocks in 27 minutes. I think a lot of teams would like to get that out of a reserve forward center. And yeah 60 mil is overpaying for that level of play, but at the same time, you most likely ain't gonna get that from an MLE guy either.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> I'm not sure what GOOD is, but I do think that despite his very pronounced weaknesses, he brings value to a team. Sure he's overpaid, like a ton of other guys in the league, but I think if he is in a situation where he is part of a three man rotation at the 4&5, like he was in 04-05, he'll be one of the best in the league in that role. Yeah, he isn't gonna cut if he's in a situation like last year, where his frontcourt mates are crap and he has to hold it down solo. And yeah, he isn't gonna fare well in a situation where he has to guard Shaq, like last year in the playoffs.
> 
> Even having a terrible year, he still averaged 9 boards and 1.3 blocks in 27 minutes. I think a lot of teams would like to get that out of a reserve forward center. And yeah 60 mil is overpaying for that level of play, but at the same time, you most likely ain't gonna get that from an MLE guy either.


consistency consistency consistency. one game he'll get 15 boards the next game he'll get 4. and it's not like he came to play vs the greats and lost focus on lesser opponents. he would be all over the map, completely unpredicatble as to who he would have a good game against.

over the course of the season that kind of inconsistency can mean the difference between getting home court advantage vs squeaking into the playoffs.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

RoRo said:


> consistency consistency consistency. one game he'll get 15 boards the next game he'll get 4. and it's not like he came to play vs the greats and lost focus on lesser opponents. he would be all over the map, completely unpredicatble as to who he would have a good game against.
> 
> over the course of the season that kind of inconsistency can mean the difference between getting home court advantage vs squeaking into the playoffs.


Yeah, thats why you have him as a reserve as opposed to your main big. Inconsistent player>no player or crappy player.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Babble-On said:


> Yeah, thats why you have him as a reserve as opposed to your main big. Inconsistent player>no player or crappy player.


A 60 mill reserve, who can't stay out of foul trouble and still hasn't learn to set a pick?!


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> A 60 mill reserve, who can't stay out of foul trouble and still hasn't learn to set a pick?!


I said he was overpaid. Its irrelevant to me, because it ain't my money and it there's no cap space being lost. 

I also think that despite the fact that he's overpaid, the going salary rate per year for a guy who can bring what Tyson brings to the table would be closer to what Tyson gets than you would think.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> Yeah, thats why you have him as a reserve as opposed to your main big. Inconsistent player>no player or crappy player.


having tyson on the bench does nothing to address his inconsistency, he'll still lose/win games in the same unpredictable way. the bench minimzes the amount of games he can cost you but same goes for the amount of wins he'll get you. and it's not like we've replaced tyson with absoletly nothing. or with bad players. this is the same chandler that couldn't stand out from sweetney, luke, songo, and malik allen. we've replace him with dependable players and consistency > inconsistency


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Babble-On said:


> I said he was overpaid. Its irrelevant to me, because it ain't my money and it there's no cap space being lost.
> 
> I also think that despite the fact that he's overpaid, the going salary rate per year for a guy who can bring what Tyson brings to the table would be closer to what Tyson gets than you would think.


IMO, you greatly overrate what Tyson brings to the table.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Bulls leaders: Pts - ben, Assists - Kirk, Rebounds - BEN

seems about right!


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Babble-On said:


> I said he was overpaid. Its irrelevant to me, because it ain't my money and it there's no cap space being lost.
> 
> I also think that despite the fact that he's overpaid, the going salary rate per year for a guy who can bring what Tyson brings to the table would be closer to what Tyson gets than you would think.


If it's relevant to the Bulls, and you like the Bulls, then it's relevant to you. They aren't going to have a $60 million player on the bench. They aren't going to have a $100 million payroll, they aren't going to pay the luxury tax as a matter of course... It's not my money either, but it's reality, and therefore it matters to me what they pay people. Facts of life. It's the same for every other team except 2. They've made it clear, and I guess I've accepted it. You are of course free to keep fighting the powers that be.

I would really like to have Tyson as a reserve on this team, but he can't be a reserve on this team at that salary, unfortunately. If he was, there wouldn't be enough money to field great starters at every position and operate under the constraints Paxson has to operate under. In fact, in a couple of years, there still may not be enough money to keep everybody.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Philomath said:


> If it's relevant to the Bulls, and you like the Bulls, then it's relevant to you. They aren't going to have a $60 million player on the bench. They aren't going to have a $100 million payroll, they aren't going to pay the luxury tax as a matter of course... It's not my money either, but it's reality, and therefore it matters to me what they pay people. Facts of life. It's the same for every other team except 2. They've made it clear, and I guess I've accepted it. You are of course free to keep fighting the powers that be.
> 
> I would really like to have Tyson as a reserve on this team, but he can't be a reserve on this team at that salary, unfortunately. If he was, there wouldn't be enough money to field great starters at every position and operate under the constraints Paxson has to operate under. In fact, in a couple of years, there still may not be enough money to keep everybody.


Why should a bunch of rich guys making a little less money be relevant to me? Its not like it oging to put the Bulls out of business or even put them in the red. I don't have any sympathy for such a porfitable big market team's choice to operate on a budget. I'm not talking about them going into Knicks territory, but I do think to maintain a contender this team might have to go a lil' bit into lux tax teritory because the team is built on depth of talent rather than one or two overwhelming guys.

I really would've preferred for them not to have signed Tyson to that big deal so they instead could have had extra free agent money, but the salary dump just exacerbates the mistake because thats an asset that at the least could've produced cap space but now nets nothing. Its also kind of weird that they'd sign him to the deal, and still have the intention of signing Curry to a deal, and still talk about being players in free agency one year, and the next year we're talking about not being able to afford to keep Chandler and still retain everybody else. 

I don't think Chandler is a huge deal especially not in the short term, but I think it could hurt down the road, especially if the Knicks overachieve, because thats our only legit chance to solidify the bigman situation longterm.

Anyway, I'm done with this tangent. Just wanted to respond to this last post. :cheers:


----------

